# Red ackie, yellow ackie



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Right before I start, I wanna make it crystal clear that I'm not/ have never done or considered this! Lol
Right basically I over heard someone at a rep shop talking about the two (red/yellow ackie) and was going on about breeding the two together. Now Im not an expert but I would have thought it would be a big NO NO.. But here's the question
Can you breed a yellow ackie and a red ackie together, have people done it in the past and would it occur in the wild??

Whatever fact, opinion or comment is welcome.. I'm just satisfying my curiosity lol


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I see no need to in the first place?

No reason why they couldnt bump uglies as sold as a hybrid and not a red.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

So basically creating a worthless red? 
Neither species would gain from it... and we could possibly lose a sub-species in captivity as a result.


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

I agree, I can't see the point either. I wonder how you could tell what it was.. I mean what colour/pattern it would have. Cause imagine buying what you thought was a red and it was heinz 57. Lol


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes it can be done, they're subspecies not separate species.
I beleive they come from different parts of australia though so I doubt they will hybridize but I don't see why not if they do come into contact.
I really don't see why someone would breed an animal worth around £500 with an animal worth £100....
To be honest they probably just have a redish 'yellow' ackie and passing it off as red but there truly is an obvious difference between them


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

That's the thing tho, I could possibly tell the difference and I'm sure you guys could.. But imagine being done.
As you said true reds aren't cheap!!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

The only argument from a subspecies hybrid breeders point of view I can think of is that if they're two different subspecies then you know they're not related, in the current market probably most of the reds are related to one another being so rare and most of the yellows, bringing the two sub species together would create fresh bloodlines but then blur the two subspecies. Ofcourse the good thing is you can't export animals to oz anymore so the hybrids would never get back into the wild population to effect them. I don't see a problem with sub species hybrids in captivity if it keeps the species free of genetic problems.
If this was the guys plan or not is another question but that is the only reason I can think to mix two subspecies


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I see what you saying. And I suppose the problems only going to get worse if all the reds in captivity are related.. Or at least they will be at some point.

As I said I only overheard the convo and can't comment on the guys intentions but it did get me wondering.


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

Chris18 said:


> The only argument from a subspecies hybrid breeders point of view I can think of is that if they're two different subspecies then you know they're not related, in the current market probably most of the reds are related to one another being so rare and most of the yellows, bringing the two sub species together would create fresh bloodlines but then blur the two subspecies. Ofcourse the good thing is you can't export animals to oz anymore so the hybrids would never get back into the wild population to effect them. I don't see a problem with sub species hybrids in captivity if it keeps the species free of genetic problems.
> If this was the guys plan or not is another question but that is the only reason I can think to mix two subspecies


How many genetic problems have you seen in red ackies and yellow ackies? 

Hell royals and leos have more due to morphs. 

as far as im concerned itll just end up like the US barely any gouldis around and shed loads of crosses 

Bah humbug


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

ShaneLuvsMonitors said:


> How many genetic problems have you seen in red ackies and yellow ackies?
> 
> Hell royals and leos have more due to morphs.
> 
> ...


I didn't say they're suffering from them now, or if they are even going to, just that is the only reason I can see for subspecies hybridization.
As far as I can tell monitors seem to be a lot hardier than other genus and haven't seen any genetic problems in a single species... yet : victory:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Pretty much all australian species of monitor in captivity outside of OZ are related to each other (within the seperate species of course) as they all come from a relatively small number of smuggled animals, a lot of which came via a guy called Hank Molt.


----------



## St185 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for your comments guys, I think my curiosity is satisfied now! Lol

Hope you and your reps have a happy Xmas and new year!


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Barlow said:


> Pretty much all australian species of monitor in captivity outside of OZ are related to each other (within the seperate species of course) as they all come from a relatively small number of smuggled animals, a lot of which came via a guy called Hank Molt.


Is it wrong I want to thank him for his illegal activities :whistling2:


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Chris18 said:


> Is it wrong I want to thank him for his illegal activities :whistling2:


Nope. I do too!: victory:


----------

